# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  لا تحزني يا أمنا ..

## سيدة ريفية

*
* افك زمن ولى براء من السماء وافك ذا الزمن يا سادتي عربيد مزنه تزخ كذبات  وعيون أمتي ناعسات وقلوب العرب غافلات  *** أترانا كل يوم نؤكل وألف ثور ابيض  ينحر ييوزع   عجبي شربنا الدم في دنان الهوان ولحوم الثور اولمت في أماسي الخيبات  وقديدا باركناه  رحمة بمواسم المسغبات  *** يا أمي  في الجنان بغيتي القاك لا تديري الوجه أماه عني ذا حرفي ..ذا ندائي إني عجنت دفق الشجن آهات  لك يا خير من أحب سيدي  وحبيبي  الهادي وأقسمت ألما أن أذود  عن الحمى ولو بشق  الحرف أشطانا أكبل بروعها   السائرون إفكا في  براء النور والآيات  *** وغدوت أصفف عبر العيون  وألملم عطر الطاهرات  وأنحو بأصابعي كصغير  يحاجج من حاق به ظلما  وعاث جورا بكل من عليه عزيز وغالي  أليست البكر والوحي لا نزل في غير لحافها ؟؟ قولوا لا توجزوا ... وبراؤها يتلى دهرا في المحاريب ذا فضل الحميراء  فاشهدوا ... وأكابر الصحب الكرام  من علمها تنهل  بردا سلاما على روحك أمي  وأنت  يا شيطان الافك  عار علي خط اسمك الدامي  هيهات أن تبلغ المرمى  وتنسينا أو تؤذي طهر الحبيبة  طهر حجر ضم رأس الحبيب  والموت فيه سكرات أينسى ذا الفضل بالله ؟؟ أماه .. لا تحزني كلنا فدى عائش وكلنا في الورى جيوش عائشات

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الله خيرا اختي ، اللهم ارنا يوما في من يحاول مس كرامة أمنا .

----------

